# Thinking of moving to cyprus



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

HI all, I'm new to this but starting to get the ball rolling. Myself and my partner are thinking about moving out to Cyprus to start a new chapter in our lives. My partner is fully qualified in hair and beauty and specialises in hair extensions offering many different methods and I think starting very slowly she could do well. I myself currently work for a company who works along side our water board. My job involves dirty work in the sewage industry and I am fully qualified for confined space working, jetting of sewage lines to clear blockages and cleaning of sewage lines also septic tank emptying as well as many other other water board jobs we do. I have a few other qualifications in plumbing and solar heat but am mainly looking at the septic tanks and blockages side of life. I understand Paphos is slowly coming onto mains sewage but majority of house run a septic tank. In a rough bombshell without going into too much detail do you feel there is much work in this side of life for septic tanks and private sewer line cleaning ???
Thanks Ryan.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Please read previous threads on this topic. Have you been to Cyprus before? Holiday and living here day to day are quite different. Work here is very difficult to find and the chances of you initially finding work in either of your preferred fields would be slim. Nice climate, laid back attitude, frustrating to at times....please do your homework.


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

Im planning on comming out early november to do alot of research into it all. I have a friend who I work with who owns a holiday villa and he is very shocked that the person who empties his septic tank because he doesnt do it correct and this person has a very good reputation around paphos. I am planing to do alot of research into all this and im not just looking at emptying septic tanks. I would offer: 
Sewer line cleaning.
Blockage clearance.
Pipe inspection.
No dig repairs.
High pressure jet washing.
Domestic plumbing.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

ryan79p said:


> Im planning on comming out early november to do alot of research into it all. I have a friend who I work with who owns a holiday villa and he is very shocked that the person who empties his septic tank because he doesnt do it correct and this person has a very good reputation around paphos.


I would advise extreme caution in using one friend's perception as evidence of a gap in the market for the whole of the Paphos region, especially when it involves such a major change in your life...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I wonder if the 'friend' declares his income from the holiday villa 
Its amazing how many don't and the government are starting to clamp down. There'll be some hefty fines coming up soon


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

Im not going off 1 persons advice as this would be crazy but you do have a massive gap in the market now especially as now they are moving to mains sewer by EU laws. I will research loads before putting this all into action as it is a massive step and I proceed with caution. Maybe my friend was wrong with the septic tank emptying but he does have 15 years in this field so his advice is something I listen too but would do my own research. Does anyone on here have there septic tanks emptied of sludge and there sewer lines cleaned ??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Where do you get the idea that we have a massive gap in the market?
I have certainly never heard of anyone struggling to find someone to empty their septic tank. I do however often see tankers which give off a terrible stink parked up at people homes hoovering out their sludge


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

(makes a mental note not to tell ryan about forum meet ups cos he might pong a bit)


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

It appears maybe this might be the wrong time of the month for you Veronica as all Im after is some information on a few things. The reason I say there is a gap in the market is because of things I have heard and read about getting your tanks emptied. Also the company I work for currently is a multi million pound firm which was started by one man and the equipment we use for our job doesnt yet exist in cyprus but will need to be out there when the mains sewer system goes wrong. Im not saying I want to start that type of company but was just after some advice not to be put down..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the mains sewer system is a long way off. They have put some pipes in some places a few years ago but everything has ground to a halt. Even the roads which were dug up have yet to be properly resurfaced. There just isn't the money to finish the work at the moment.
Inevitably though this being Cyprus once the system is finished it will constantly be going wrong so maybe if you are patient you might eventually find your skills are needed.
Actually I don't know if there is any truth in it but some people say that the pipes have been put in back to front or upside down or something in some places so maybe it won't take long for things to go wrong.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

ryan79p said:


> I have a friend who I work with who owns a holiday villa and he is very shocked that the person who empties his septic tank because he doesnt do it correct and this person has a very good reputation around paphos.


Hi Ryan,

One important thing to consider is how business is done in Cyprus, especially with Cypriots. In very many cases, it is not about how well you do the job, but how you are connected to your client. The septic tank cleaner chap may be doing something terribly wrong (wrong hose? wrong truck? not decked out in thousands of euro's worth of hazmat gear? Not an expert in the field, never wish to be...) however, he might have gone to school with the cousin of the neighbor of the person having his tanks cleaned.

Add to that the fact that: a) you are an outsider/foreigner; b) a British one at that; and c) you don't speak Greek and your gap in the market has pretty much narrowed down to working for an audience of Expats. A good portion of these rent instead of buy, and these people tend to stop worrying about that aspect of business as soon as they flush, as it would be their landlords' problem, not theirs. We rent, we have a septic tank, and I don't know, or want to know, where it is, how it works, when it was cleaned or any other details about this thing whatsoever.

Please understand that nobody here is trying to put you off from coming or trying to make a business work. Many people here have seen many friends and loved ones come, burn through their savings, and be stuck in very dire straits. unless you do something special, the work situation here is simply terrible. 

Wishing you the best of luck!!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> One important thing to consider is how business is done in Cyprus, especially with Cypriots. In very many cases, it is not about how well you do the job, but how you are connected to your client. The septic tank cleaner chap may be doing something terribly wrong (wrong hose? wrong truck? not decked out in thousands of euro's worth of hazmat gear? Not an expert in the field, never wish to be...) however, he might have gone to school with the cousin of the neighbor of the person having his tanks cleaned.
> 
> ...



Having just read this thread this is a perfect reply


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Martijn is absolutely right. To a large extent it is who you know not what you know here and to have to rely on ther expat community would not be viable.

We are not trying to put you down but just want you to be very aware of the difficulties of starting such a business here. It would be very remiss of us if we allowed people to think that Cyprus is the land of milk and honey and encourage people to put all their savings into businesses which will undoubtably struggle.
Those of us who have lived here for a long time have seen so many Brits lose all their money on ventures which have failed we just want people to really know what they are getting into.

If you do decide to go ahead with it, (after thorough investigation) we wish you the very best of luck with it.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

ryan79p said:


> It appears maybe this might be the wrong time of the month for you Veronica as all Im after is some information on a few things.


You will perhaps find this forum a more welcoming place if you can avoid comments like this.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

ryan79p said:


> It appears maybe this might be the wrong time of the month for you Veronica as all Im after is some information on a few things. The reason I say there is a gap in the market is because of things I have heard and read about getting your tanks emptied. Also the company I work for currently is a multi million pound firm which was started by one man and the equipment we use for our job doesnt yet exist in cyprus but will need to be out there when the mains sewer system goes wrong. Im not saying I want to start that type of company but was just after some advice not to be put down..


Hi Ryan,

Don't be too put of by the comments you have had. By all means come out in Nov and have a good look round the place. I can't offer you any first hand advice on the market or likely hood of a venture like yours taking off but in my book, if you don't try you will never know. What others have said about the general job market though is correct, things are pretty bleak and will most probably remain that way for some time although the government is trying to get things moving. I'm afraid Cyprus is still very much in the dark ages if you need to work to survive otherwise it's a great place to live.

As far as I'm aware mains drainage is being installed, albeit at snails pace, in some areas of Paphos but it will not serve the many outlying villages where residents presumably have to rely on septic tanks, as I do. I have never had my tank emptied so maybe I could be your first customer!
There will always be the need for skilled craftsmen especially plumbers and electricians. I am always hearing of people needing jobs done but on the other hand there are plenty of service providers and 'odd job men' around so competition is tough.

So, by all means come over for a few days and see how the land lies with an exploratory visit, but don't expect to find things as easy as you might hope for.

All the best.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> You will perhaps find this forum a more welcoming place if you can avoid comments like this.


Yes, I thought that quite unnecessary too.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

hiatusxenia said:


> Yes, I thought that quite unnecessary too.


À chacun son goût


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and I understand I was harsh in my comment to Veronica so Im sorry for that. I understand from my time in Cyprus before every Cypriot generally has a cousin who can do something or they know someone who can do it. The good thing about Cypriots normally everything can be done tomorrow and they don't like to rush and if you have sewage running down through your property you want it fixed now not later. Another good thing about us British is the fact we are very used to just flushing everything down the toilet. We are a lazy nation in general and having many holiday villas over there in Cyprus everything will go down and it doesn't matter how many signs are around explaining not to flush things it will happen. Down here in cornwall where I live we have many septic tanks and if people don't use the correct washing power, washing up liquid, bleaches etc etc they will kill off the bacteria and you need to build this bacteria up in your tank to break things down. This could be a costly process of killing your bacteria off as your tank will need emptying often and if your tank isn't emptied regularly your tank will fill up and your soak away with start to clog up as this is trying to act now like a septic tank, I have seen this happen many times through neglect. I know people don't want to hear all this as once you have flushed you dont care, its gone but prevention is much less costly. I do see potential in this but breaking into the septic tank business would be very hard being a foreigner in Cyprus. This is why I'm thinking of offering more than just a tank empty also offering jetting the sewer lines, carrying out inspections to ensure they haven't got routes growing in them or they aren't slowly collapsing and bellying out. I know this isnt many peoples favourite subject but its a job that needs doing. As they say where there is muck there is brass. My main aim is just research and gather as much information as possible as my dream is to live in cyprus and hopefully this could allow me to make this happen.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Ryan, what you do not seem to have grasped is that Greeks never take preventative measures. They only react when something ghastly happens and even then, they will know someone who can do the job. So, you must ask yourself just how many expats are there in the Paphos region to keep you going? And, as has already been mentioned, how many of those actually own their own property as opposed to renting? Also, the minute a Greek hears someone 'foreign' on the phone, they will more than likely put the phone down; especially in the current economic climate. Some might call this xenophobic but others might just call it looking after your own. A notion not unheard of in certain areas of Cornwall as well, where outsiders often find it hard to integrate successfully too!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> Ryan, what you do not seem to have grasped is that Greeks never take preventative measures.


I'm sure you meant Cypriots when you said Greeks. I did however have to smile at this as I was just reading the Chania Times online.

It seems the Greeks on Crete _have_ taken some preventative measures. As soon as it was announced that certain speed cameras were switched on they were immediately shot at and disabled!

Pete


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah. Fore sure it's not easy challenge but you can do it if you really need it. I came here 4 years ago and if I'm honest with you I destroyed my life. I lost my family, friends, job, qualification... I don't have way back also coz I don't have nothing in the place I'm from.
You are welcome anyway )


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm planning on coming over the start of November to start some research into seeing if all this is viable by speaking to some companies and agencies. Im not just looking at just septic tanks but also looking at offering drain unblocking, CCTV drain surveys, drainage pipe lining, no dig repairs, high pressure jet washing, domestic plumbing, solar heat and electrical work. Im getting some good feedback and I'm taking it all on board. Maybe after my visit in November I may find all this idea totally out of the question and it may never materialise but If you don't try it then it will always be a pipe dream.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Eaglepapa said:


> Yeah. Fore sure it's not easy challenge but you can do it if you really need it. I came here 4 years ago and if I'm honest with you I destroyed my life. I lost my family, friends, job, qualification... I don't have way back also coz I don't have nothing in the place I'm from.
> You are welcome anyway )


How can you lose your qualification?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> How can you lose your qualification?


I wondered the same thing Martijn. Also how can you lose your friends and family. They are still there even if they are not in the same country.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm glad to answer your questions.
Qualification is very easy to lose. If you don't work long time it's enough. I'm civil engineer but as you know to get a job in this field is very difficult now even for Cypriots. So, 4 years already i didn't have any experience in engineering. I don't remember many things already. Clear I think.
Family. My wife left from me and took the children. ok?
My mother died last year. Clear?
About the friends. I think it's little bit provocative question but ok I can explain that one also. Everybody understand that friendship is not something fixed. You can not sign a contract of friendship of somebody and measure quality of friendship in $ or miles or... Some people can get more close to you some more far. You can have a friends in Facebook but it not a fact they still care about you. If you didn't see each other many years usually it's not the same any more.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

ryan79p said:


> but If you don't try it then it will always be a pipe dream.


:lol:


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Interestingly Cypriots consider themselves Greek first above everything. Ask someone where they come from and nine times out of ten they will say "I'm Greek - (from Cyprus)". 

I love the disarmament of the speed cameras - some of the things they do are just so funny.


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

Iv been in the buffer zone the last time I was in cyprus. It was a surreal feeling but you could see the south are very proud to be Greek and the north and very proud to be Turkish.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> Interestingly Cypriots consider themselves Greek first above everything. Ask someone where they come from and nine times out of ten they will say "I'm Greek - (from Cyprus)".
> 
> I love the disarmament of the speed cameras - some of the things they do are just so funny.


Yeah. The simple Cypriot looks very far from Greek as they mixed already with ...
Only thing how I can make difference between Arabic and Cypriot is a Buzuki music in the car ) 
I think that's why they are listen it, to proof foreigners that they are Greek )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ryan79p said:


> Iv been in the buffer zone the last time I was in cyprus. It was a surreal feeling but you could see the south are very proud to be Greek and the north and very proud to be Turkish.


Actually the only ones in the North that are proud to be Turkish are Turks.
Turkish Cypriots are still in their hearts ( for the most part) Cypriot and are not at all happy with Turkey.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Actually the only ones in the North that are proud to be Turkish are Turks.
> Turkish Cypriots are still in their hearts ( for the most part) Cypriot and are not at all happy with Turkey.


She's right. 
At the north side they like to say all the time that they are Turkish Cypriot on Turkish. It's the same like Scottish correct you all the time that they are not English )


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> She's right.
> At the north side they like to say all the time that they are Turkish Cypriot on Turkish. It's the same like Scottish correct you all the time that they are not English )


You appear to have misunderstood Veronica's comments.

I have never heard anyone in the North say they are Turkish Cypriot. In fact I recently asked a resort operator where his allegiance was. Was it Turkey or TRNC? His immediate and emphatic reply was "Not Turkey". As far as he was concerned he was Cypriot.

In any case being a Cypriot of Turkish origin in an annexed part of your original country is not the same as being Scottish in Scotland, a country that was combined into the UK. The Scots are quite correct, they are not English. They have their own country and parliament which is the democratic wishes of both the Scottish and English people. A very different situation from the TRNC.

Pete


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

There is mistake I wrote Turkish Cypriot on Turkish. It have to be Turkish Cypriot NOT Turkish. TRNC is also self-declared state. So I think it is very good example with Scotland. 
Also you can not make a difference between Cypriot Turk and Turk. Only by the accent. The same with English and Scottish. Perfect match )


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> There is mistake I wrote Turkish Cypriot on Turkish. It have to be Turkish Cypriot NOT Turkish. TRNC is also self-declared state. So I think it is very good example with Scotland.
> Also you can not make a difference between Cypriot Turk and Turk. Only by the accent. The same with English and Scottish. Perfect match )


Your first 2 sentences don't make sense. Even if I guess at what you are trying to say they appear to be contradictory. Scotland is not a self-declared state so your comparison suggesting it is a good example does not hold up.

A Turkish Cypriot and a Turk have major differences as they come from different countries. They are even differentiated in the TRNC I understand. Am I to expect you to say that the Greek Cypriots in the TRNC are the same too?

To say there is no difference between English and Scots is an opinion bathed in a lack of experience. They have cultural differences in dress, food, music, language, sports and idioms as well as sharing many common characteristics inherited over time. Long may these marvellous differences continue.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You still seem to have missed the point. You cannot compare the illegally occupied North of Cyprus with Scotland. Scotland has been a part of the united kingdom for a very long time but still retains some degree of autonomy. 
The North of Cyprus is not recognised as a legal state by anyone other than Turkey itself and Russia. 
As far as the wider international community is concerned there is no such legal entity as the Turkish republic of Northern Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> You still seem to have missed the point. You cannot compare the illegally occupied North of Cyprus with Scotland. Scotland has been a part of the united kingdom for a very long time but still retains some degree of autonomy.
> The North of Cyprus is not recognised as a legal state by anyone other than Turkey itself and Russia.
> As far as the wider international community is concerned there is no such legal entity as the Turkish republic of Northern Cyprus.


One thing is wrong here. Russia has never recognized TRNC and will not do so. Only Turkey has done so. Azerbaijan and Pakistan has said they will but is has not happened yet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> One thing is wrong here. Russia has never recognized TRNC and will not do so. Only Turkey has done so. Azerbaijan and Pakistan has said they will but is has not happened yet


I read somewhere (forget where) that Russia does recognise it, perhaps that report was wrong. It shows that they are even more isolated in international circles than I thought they were


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Your first 2 sentences don't make sense. Even if I guess at what you are trying to say they appear to be contradictory. Scotland is not a self-declared state so your comparison suggesting it is a good example does not hold up.
> 
> A Turkish Cypriot and a Turk have major differences as they come from different countries. They are even differentiated in the TRNC I understand. Am I to expect you to say that the Greek Cypriots in the TRNC are the same too?
> 
> ...


You can find hell of differences if you need to. But in fact it's the same nation. Really it's almost impossible to make difference even between Greek Cypriots and Turk Cypriots or Turkish or Jews or Armenians, Azeri... It's the same Arabic nation now.

About juridical form of North Cy I can say so much that it's totally an other part of the world and of cause it can't be the same as Scotland with all the regulations. The main point is the same. They have autonomy, their own leader, some rules...

If you speak about the music and food then really you can find the difference even in other houses in the same city.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> You can find hell of differences if you need to. But in fact it's the same nation. Really it's almost impossible to make difference even between Greek Cypriots and Turk Cypriots or Turkish or Jews or Armenians, Azeri... It's the same Arabic nation now.
> 
> About juridical form of North Cy I can say so much that it's totally an other part of the world and of cause it can't be the same as Scotland with all the regulations. The main point is the same. They have autonomy, their own leader, some rules...
> 
> If you speak about the music and food then really you can find the difference even in other houses in the same city.



How you can form the opinion in your first sentence is totally baffling.

So having insisted that England and Scotland are the same, are you now saying that Scotland is different from North Cyprus? I am overwhelmed by your perception.

Northern Cyprus is not totally another part of the world. It is an illegal occupation of a territory which is now part of the EU, namely Cyprus.

I shall now apologise to the Forum as I normally restrict myself to writing about the content of posts rather than the poster. In this case I must make an exception: I shall not continue this discussion as I have truly not come across such contradictory nonsense anywhere other than in your posts.

:der:

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I read somewhere (forget where) that Russia does recognise it, perhaps that report was wrong. It shows that they are even more isolated in international circles than I thought they were


If Russia recognized the north, they would never be allowed to enter Limassol harbor with their warships which they do now for refueling


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pete you don,t need to apologize. You saved me from saying what is in my mind


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Eaglepapa said:


> You can find hell of differences if you need to. But in fact it's the same nation. Really it's almost impossible to make difference even between Greek Cypriots and Turk Cypriots or Turkish or Jews or Armenians, Azeri... It's the same Arabic nation now.


THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!

I know there is going to be entertainment every time Eaglepapa wings his way around to our forum!!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> How you can form the opinion in your first sentence is totally baffling.
> 
> So having insisted that England and Scotland are the same, are you now saying that Scotland is different from North Cyprus? I am overwhelmed by your perception.
> 
> ...


Occupation of North Cyprus was illegal ) ok. Occupation of Scotland was legal? )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Eaglepapa said:


> Occupation of North Cyprus was illegal ) ok. Occupation of Scotland was legal? )


The only people who occupy Scotland are the Scots.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think this thread is getting stupid
Poor ryan only wanted a bit of advice and his thread has been hijacked.

Sorry ryan but at least it is entertaining us:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, such kind of information you can not read in tourist magazines. 
so, enjoy guys that I'm with you! )


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Like enjoying a boil on your bum.

You can't wait for it to go away.

Pete


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Easy Pete!
What makes you angry? Try to explain. Let's type without emotions.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Trolls


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pete doesn't get angry, just frustrated when people come on and spout a load of rubbish


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

ok. what is rubbish in this topic?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

God give me strength


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Take It easy, take it easy.
Don't let the sound of your own wheels
drive you crazy.
Lighten up while you still can,
don't even try to understand.
Just find a place to make your stand
and take it easy. ”


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Pete doesn't get angry, just frustrated when people come on and spout a load of rubbish


Also English language when people come and people speak he loves it when mess it up they, also with headache. Because toothpaste.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Take It easy, take it easy.
> Don't let the sound of your own wheels
> drive you crazy.
> Lighten up while you still can,
> ...


Here is your challenge should you choose to accept it:

Hold a sensible dialogue with Eaglepapa.

With a lot of patience and effort you could be the first.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok. Sorry I touch such a sensitive topics for English like Scotland. You all already tired with this issue for sure. I think many English wish to be Scotland independent and get out of UK so you have 1 problem less. 
I thought to write about North - Ireland also but I feel very pity some times for the English people cuz you the one who build up this world and now you are getting under the pressure about such kind of things like: Why UK doesn't support Syrian refuges...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Troll:

In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

What you not happy with now???


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Eaglepapa said:


> Ok. Sorry I touch such a sensitive topics for English like Scotland. You all already tired with this issue for sure. I think many English wish to be Scotland independent and get out of UK so you have 1 problem less.
> I thought to write about North - Ireland also but I feel very pity some times for the English people cuz you the one who build up this world and now you are getting under the pressure about such kind of things like: Why UK doesn't support Syrian refuges...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Here is your challenge should you choose to accept it:
> 
> Hold a sensible dialogue with Eaglepapa.
> 
> ...


I was going to accept this but, sadly, the tape self-destructed before I could listen to my orders.


----------



## ryan79p (Sep 17, 2014)

I only asked a simple question but I have to admit I'm finding all this funny now. The word chill pill comes to mind. We live in a simple world with lovely people surrounding us and we get to choose who we have in our lives. People will always want to start fights and arguments but the best people rise above this. There is a lot wrong in this world at the present time and we cant fix everything. Iv tried to do my bit for this country only for the government to turn its back on everything we have done good and the lives lost just to make themselves look good. Think yourselves lucky if you are currently living your dream and if your not start living it or trying too.....


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

ryan79p said:


> I only asked a simple question but I have to admit I'm finding all this funny now. The word chill pill comes to mind. We live in a simple world with lovely people surrounding us and we get to choose who we have in our lives. People will always want to start fights and arguments but the best people rise above this. There is a lot wrong in this world at the present time and we cant fix everything. Iv tried to do my bit for this country only for the government to turn its back on everything we have done good and the lives lost just to make themselves look good. Think yourselves lucky if you are currently living your dream and if your not start living it or trying too.....



Chill pill us two words 😯


----------



## Eaglepapa (Feb 16, 2014)

I think fantastic conclusion done for this topic by ryan79p!


----------

